# Amazon Tries Breaking From the Streaming-Video Pack With Offline Viewing for New Kindles



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Amazon Tries Breaking From the Streaming-Video Pack With Offline Viewing for New Kindles*

Amazon has been spending a lot of time and money trying to catch up to Netflix in the subscription-video race. So far, not much luck: Many more people seem to be watching video via Reed Hastings's service.

But now Jeff Bezos has something new: Offline viewing.

That's a feature no other U.S. subscription-streaming service currently offers. And it might prove very handy for travelers, or anyone else who wants to watch something on a laptop or tablet but doesn't have access to good broadband.

Full Story Here









_All Things D_


----------

